# NSFW RP with soul vore as the main theme



## Alrazvick (Aug 18, 2019)

This whole thing is pretty much based around the idea of someone seducing another before devouring their soul. Consuming the body as well is allowed either before or after the soul has been taken, although if done before it’s expected that the soul is destroyed along with the body but this isn’t a strict requirement. 

I will always play as a bisexual male character but my species can be pretty much anything you want since it doesn’t really matter to me. I can also play as either the predator or the prey. If you are familiar with the webcomic DMFA, Project Future or any of their spin off stories then it will only make things better but it’s not a requirement. 

If you are interested or have any questions let me know and we will talk about it.


----------



## Desertderp (Aug 21, 2019)

I’m interested


----------



## Alrazvick (Aug 22, 2019)

Desertderp said:


> I’m interested


Perfect!


----------



## Tindy (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm interested aswell <3


----------



## Alrazvick (Aug 22, 2019)

Tindy said:


> I'm interested aswell <3


Nice to meet you! Send me a Private Message and we will talk about it.


----------



## Tindy (Aug 22, 2019)

Alright <3 I sent you a private message


----------

